# limits on expat remittances



## mdesq (Jul 5, 2012)

Whatever became of the Saudi plan to limit remittances by Expats. Saw articles in late 2011, but can't find any specifics or even if it became law.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Last I heard it is not implemented.


----------

